# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A është #Rilindja e Edi Ramës një tentativë për të likuiduar opozitën në demokraci?

## kriskulli

*A është #Rilindja e Edi Ramës një tentativë për të likuiduar opozitën në demokraci?*

Dua të hap një debat, nisur nga një koment i lënë në një faqe interneti tjetër nga një komentues(e) anonime, e cila thotë:




> [...]E vërteta është që të gjitha slloganet e Edi Ramës dhe  gjithë qëndrimi i tij dëshmojnë për një tentativë për të likujduar Partinë Demokratike. Për fat të keq është Vlora që përdoret si gjithnjë në këtë skenar. Por, ajo që vërej me interes është se nëse ballafaqon slloganet politike të dy partive, e sidomos nëse këtyre slloganeve u bashkëlidh fjalorin politik të dy liderëve kupton dicka dhe nga ballafaqimi i këtyre forcave politike. Slloganet e PS-së, në dukje janë sllogane gjithëpërfshirëse, ato duket se synojnë të gjithë, madje edhe reagimi i Edi Ramës ndaj mbështetëse të PD-së, pas humbjes së kësaj të fundit në zgjedhje duket se e dëshmojnë këtë. Ai u dërgoi mijëra mbështetësve të PD-së, një urim paszgjedhor, duke u thënë: Mos u mërzit, ke fituar edhe ti!. Po ashtu, slloganet e PS-së, Përtej të majtës dhe të djathtës, apo sllogani më i fundit Rilindje duket sikur janë përbashkues. 
> Ndërkohë,e  djathta i ka mëshuar përherë fort trashëgimisë së të majtës shqipare. Sali Berisha ka përdorur një gjuhë të ashpër ndaj pinjollëve të regjimit të kaluar, që duket se masivisht i janë bashkuar të majtës. Ai përherë i është referuar bijve të Bllokut, këlyshëve të kuq, etj. Pra, nëse krahason fjalorin politik dhe sidomos platformën e shpallur të të dy partive politike, PS-ja duket si një parti e reformuar, ajo synon gjithëpërfshirjen, kalimin matanë ndasive politike, përcarjen e enklavave partiake dhe rizgjimin e ndjenjës së bashkësisë tek të gjithë shqiptarët. Ajo duket se kërkon rimëkëmbjen dhe rilindjen e Shqipërisë, shpall fundin e rrënimit të saj, etj. 
> Ajo që mund të shihet përtej këtyre sloganeve, është megjithatë, që ajo cka kërkon PS-ja është në fakt një ballafaqim final me PD-në, që do të conte mundësisht në likujdimin e kësaj të fundit. Këtë platformë të pashpallur publikisht, ose të mbuluar nën petkun e frazave të  bukura e ka marrë përsipër Edi Rama. Duke pretenduar mosrrënimin e  Shqipërisë, ai kërkon rrënimin e  një force politike. Sepse, cfarë është në të vërtetë Rilindja e Edi Ramës? Rilindja është likujdimi i një barre dhe mospagimi i kësteve të një hipoteke të caktuar. 
> 
> Rilindja e marrë përsipër prej Edi Ramës dhe PS-së është shkundja e barrës së trashëgimisë së PS-së (një trashëgimi fatale duhet thënë) dhe vendosja e një hipoteke të re, pa asnjë detyrim të prapambetur. Pra, nëse do të ishte e drejtë të thoshim se e ardhmja e këtij vendi është hipotekuar në ekzistencën e këtyre dy forcave politike, të proklamosh Rilindje do të thotë, që të hipotekosh të ardhmen vetëm tek njëra prej tyre. E madje, dhe këtë hipotekë ta nisësh nga zero. 
> Kështu, ajo që kërkon Edi Rama është të likujdojë Partinë Demokratike. Një qëllim fare i pasinqertë. PD-ja, megjithë fjalorin e saj të ashpër, kurrë nuk ka kërkuar likujdimin e Partisë Socialiste. Ajo ka pranuar një logjikë të qenësishme: PS-ja, sado parti e detyruar ndaj shqiptarëve, (për shkak të trashëgimisë së saj) përsëri gjen një përkrahje të konsiderueshme ndër shqiptarë. Pra, synimi i PD-së, edhe pse fjalori i liderit të saj mund të tingëllojë i ashpër, ka qenë një luftë politike e ndershme. Ajo i ka mëshuar përherë fort interesave të papaguara të PS-së ndaj shqiptarëve, por, përmes kësaj, i ka qëndruar besnike unitetit të vendit, sepse ka pranuar një logjikë dualiste të partisanship-it të shqiptarëve. 
> Nga ana tjetër, PS-ja ka përdorur dhe po përdor gjithë manovrat e Rilindjes. Në fakt, një Rilindje, si kjo e konceptuar prej Edi Ramës, duhet të vijë prej provincës. Atje është bërthama e partisanship-it të saj. Vetëm në një provincë (Vlora për fat të keq, vazhdon të keqpërdoret në këtë drejtim) rrënjoset ideja e Rilindjes. Vetëm atje mund të marrësh atë impetus të nevojshëm për ti mëshuar idesë së likujdimit tjetrit. Pra, në këtë drejtim, veprimet e Edi Ramës janë në koherencë të plotë. Ajo cka duhet kuptuar është se nuk është e majta dhe aq më pak Edi Rama promotori i Rilindjes shqiptare. Arsyen madhore për ta  bërë këtë gjë e kanë fundosur interesat e papaguara.


Unë, nëse do të duhej të shihnim në terma finalistikë veprimet afatgjata të Edi Ramës dhe tentativave të tij,jam plotësisht dakord me fragmentin e mësipërm...

----------

CRO (20-06-2014)

----------


## Peshku i kuq

Shkruaj *Lirkes*

----------


## kriskulli

Ja si komenton ish deputeti, gazetari, shkrimtari, analist, politikani dhe personaliteti i njohur Preç Zogaj mbi reagimet fallse të PS dhe Edi Ramës ndaj vendimit për kalimin e SHQUPit në seli të PD.




> I papritur për mua ishte reagimi i Ramës. Më vjen keq ta them, por turpi i vetëm në këtë histori ishte pikërisht reagimi i Ramës, ky që cituat ju në pyetjen tuaj. Në demokraci votat janë të llojllojshme. Ka vota partie, ka vota zgjedhjeje, ka edhe vota proteste. Vetëm në komunizëm “votat tona ishin të gjitha plumb për armikun”. Për fat të keq, kryesocialisti që tani është kryeministër i zgjedhur, vazhdon të tradhtojë nga një artikulim në tjetrin një mendësi të vjetër që na kthen dekada prapa dhe, më e keqja, propozon një edicion të ri konfliktualiteti që nuk i duhet fare vendit. (*Burimi*)

----------

CRO (20-06-2014)

----------


## rromanoku

para disa kohesh po debatonin disa,po ziheshin ne fakt,se cili nga paria esht me i keq...ne fund,kur u lodhen, me i zgjuari sipas meje tha ,,shyqyr qe jan kaq e s jan edhe mo te kqij ,,

 te gjithe e duam me llafe demokracin por pa ndonji ideal praktik,sepse jemi njecike  dembela dhe e kuptojm jo tersisht  demok.

----------


## Antiproanti

> A është #Rilindja e Edi Ramës një tentativë për të likuiduar opozitën në demokraci?


 :sarkastik: 

Ne Shqiperi...!?  :ngerdheshje: 

Dicka e tille do te ishte e mundur vetem ne vende fuqi apo superfuqi, ose ne vende te izoluara gati teresisht, sic ishte rasti i Shqiperise se Enver Hoxhes.
Prandaj, Edi Rama ose do te duhej ta bente Shqiperine superfuqi ose ta izolonte nga bota, per ta likuiduar opoziten.
Nese njera apo tjetra eshte e mundur gjate kohes qe i ka mbetur Edi Rames ne kete bote, atehere eshte i mundur edhe likuidimi i opozites ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Ciarli

opozita duhet dhe eshte dashur edhe me pare per mbushje burgjesh(gabimesh ne vetvete) apo per dekor te nje patriarqie fisnoresh qe nuk thyhen. rilindja rama eshte si perralla e nastradinit, dmth aty nuk ka me politike vetem nje ekran te fasades qe meritojne, nje person te papergjegjshem qe gjoja vendos dhe permiresohet ashtu si ata, dhe lufta ekonomike pikesepari, sepse nuk eshte fituar as kjo por nuk eshte thene se eshte e humbur sepse shpirtra te tille nuk dine te rrojne ne roberi ekonomike apo bashkekohore, eshte zhvendosur ne linja me personale dhe me cilesore apo te qarta, lufta per themelet e shtetit shqiptar.

----------


## Wrangler

Opozita likujdoi veten. Te gjitha figurat i ka te akuzuara per krime dhe korrupsion.

----------

martini1984 (13-06-2015)

----------


## martini1984

> Opozita likujdoi veten. Te gjitha figurat i ka te akuzuara per krime dhe korrupsion.


Ketyre pd-ishave ju ka ngelur orakulli tek marksizem-leninizmi!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Bejn ca analiza dhe shqipot...sikur jetojne ne Hene...

Si mund te likuidoje opoziten Rama kur beri aleance me Meten. Megjithate fotokopia e Saliut qe eshte Rama po te kishte ndermend te likuidonte opoziten do likuidonte o Saliun o do blente votuesit e tije o nuk do hiqte nga puna ata te partise demokratike.

Pa permendur qe te dyja partite kane te njejten prejardhje,mentalitet dhe moral... Eshte sikur Blloku te kerkonte likuidimin e Sigurimit.

----------


## martini1984

Smund te kuptoje KAFSHERINE dhe INJORANCEN per te asgjesuar(shqip) degjeneruesit!

----------


## Ciarli

Edi Rama eshte nje dordolec qe denigron imazhin e PS, nje pseudo opozite ashtu si PD-ja.

----------

